# Failure Upgrading from 11.0 to 11.1 with Digital Ocean Droplet



## russellfolk (Aug 9, 2017)

Good evening, y'all,

I recently tried updating my secondary droplet to 11.1 using the freebsd-update instructions. It worked great on my VM machine and seemed to work great on my droplet. I finished the first reboot, ran `freebsd-update install` and it seemed to be going well then things crapped out. I got all sorts of errors then got kicked out. It's as if none of the admin functions are still around. Can't ssh in, etc. I did try rebooting again via the power-cycle but that is still leaving me at the same spot.

Is there any hope? This was a default droplet as originally configured with after system services setup.

I'm not sure what logs to get from where to help, so I will try to be as helpful as possible to help y'all help me.

Thanks for your time.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Aug 9, 2017)

russellfolk said:


> I got all sorts of errors then got kicked out.


Did you happen to copy those errors?



> It's as if none of the admin functions are still around.


Admin functions? What do you mean by that? If you mean DO admin then you'd have to talk to them.

You say you can't ssh in but can you get to a terminal through DO's control panel?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 9, 2017)

russellfolk said:


> I did try rebooting again via the power-cycle but that is still leaving me at the same spot.


What spot?


----------



## Kiiski (Aug 9, 2017)

I did not understand what the problem was, but one problem during upgrade of Digital Ocean droplet is described here:
https://wycd.net/posts/2017-05-19-fixing-freebsd-networking-on-digital-ocean.html

Thought this was from 10.1 droplet, it seems this could affect 11.0 droplet too (I'm not using their droplets right now, so I don't know for sure).


----------



## russellfolk (Aug 12, 2017)

I'm sorry for the delay.



drhowarddrfine said:


> Did you happen to copy those errors?
> 
> 
> Admin functions? What do you mean by that? If you mean DO admin then you'd have to talk to them.
> ...



Basically, it's as if /usr/bin, /usr/sbin, and the like are gone. I can't seem to get in through console (), I can't get in through ssh, I haven't looked into single user mode.









SirDice said:


> What spot?



Basically, after running `freebsd-update install` after the reboot (fetch, install, reboot, this install), I had scrolling errors of cannot remove files or create, I can't remember and I got kicked out and didn't grab a screen shot.

I was originally on a ZFS started 11.0 droplet if that's any help, not sure if I could do a rollback or how I would get there...


----------



## monwarez (Aug 19, 2017)

I did have this issue for networking, you will have to first put the correct ip value for network in /etc/rc.conf and restart network. Then if it is working, you will be able to download the fix https://github.com/digitalocean/freebsd-fix
Here a communication from the support (they have mounted the recovery iso, which is GNU/Linux based, so you can use it to mount your filesystem and download the fix). After setting the fix, you can try to use it in single mode



> Hi there,
> 
> Updating FreeBSD versions can break the networking on a FreeBSD Droplet. This is in part to how FreeBSD handles the update and how we assign the networking configuration.  This script can fix this:
> 
> ...


----------

